

Google's Grid Meter Looks to Save Homeowners Some Green - browngeek
http://www.dailytech.com/Googles+Grid+Meter+Looks+to+Save+Homeowners+Some+Green/article14221.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477384>

